# Shipping advice or experience? (NZ to UK)



## BGA1234 (12 mo ago)

Hi All,

First post and wondering if anyone has any advice on shipping back to the UK from NZ - things to look out for? I've been doing some research and think I get the general idea but wondered if anyone has had experience of shipping pallets/part containers or even full containers and what to look out for - you know the things that you only find out once you've done it.

Our plan is to take only essential items and sell the rest before we do.

Any help gratefully received. Thanks.


----------

